# I own 2 gen2 diesels



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jimsiggy said:


> Since the Equinox (as far as I know) is still in production and uses the same engine


Not after 2019 - GM discontinued the Diesel Equinox and Terrain due to "low sales" (likely itself due to GM failing to advertise that it existed). Initially, they were going to discontinue it in AWD configurations, but just ditched the engine entirely in those two vehicles.

That said, I've heard some people say OZ is almost done working on a tune for the 1.6L. I don't know if a delete will happen or not, as they do not seem to have as many emissions issues as the 1st gen CTDs, likely due to lessons learned with those vehicles. Mostly.


----------



## jimsiggy (Aug 4, 2019)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

The engine continues in production and sale in both Europe and Australia.....


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jimsiggy said:


> Posted this on the newbe thread, but i suppose I'll get a better response here.
> I own two, 2018 diesel Cruze's; my wife drives an auto, and I have a 6spd. What I'm interested in, is maximizing MPG. Currently my 6spd averages about 52MPG combined, which I'm happy about.
> I know there is aftermarket support for the gen 1 diesels, but it seems there isn't much support for gen 2's. I assume Chevy's decision to drop the Cruze, is the reason. Since the Equinox (as far as I know) is still in production and uses the same engine, hopefully there will be some support, in the form of deletes and tunes. I believe, that these cars have the potential to achieve 60+ combined MPG with some mods.
> So anyway if there are any of you, who have some insight on tuner support and or deletes, I'm all ears.
> BTW, I will probably make my own stainless steel pie-cut down-pipe, and will sell them, if there is enough interest.


its been posted on this forum that the tune for gen2 is ready

but the ability to lock it to the car hasnt been accomplished....yet.

so currently they could sell you the tune, but then you'd just sell the programmer to another guy and reuse it and so on and so on, so the creator of the tune will make no $$$ so they wont release it until they can protect their investment.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

oregon_rider said:


> The engine continues in production and sale in both Europe and Australia.....


And Korea - they just introduced it into the Malibu there. Of course, they haven't here.

Unless they have and just didn't tell anyone.


----------



## jimsiggy (Aug 4, 2019)

I sent an email to https://www.ppei.com/shop/ and asked if they were working on a tune/delete. I received an answer, in the affirmative.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

jimsiggy said:


> I sent an email to https://www.ppei.com/shop/ and asked if they were working on a tune/delete. I received an answer, in the affirmative.


Glad there is a second company working on this. Was a rough timeline given at all?


----------



## jimsiggy (Aug 4, 2019)

No. Here is their response to my asking about gen2 diesel tune/delete support "Yes we are working on all vehicles but do not have a time frame."


----------



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

jimsiggy said:


> Posted this on the newbe thread, but i suppose I'll get a better response here.
> I own two, 2018 diesel Cruze's; my wife drives an auto, and I have a 6spd. What I'm interested in, is maximizing MPG. Currently my 6spd averages about 52MPG combined, which I'm happy about.
> I know there is aftermarket support for the gen 1 diesels, but it seems there isn't much support for gen 2's. I assume Chevy's decision to drop the Cruze, is the reason. Since the Equinox (as far as I know) is still in production and uses the same engine, hopefully there will be some support, in the form of deletes and tunes. I believe, that these cars have the potential to achieve 60+ combined MPG with some mods.
> So anyway if there are any of you, who have some insight on tuner support and or deletes, I'm all ears.
> BTW, I will probably make my own stainless steel pie-cut down-pipe, and will sell them, if there is enough interest.


www.ecomodder.com


----------



## Cruzehatchtd18 (Jul 18, 2019)

jimsiggy said:


> Posted this on the newbe thread, but i suppose I'll get a better response here.
> I own two, 2018 diesel Cruze's; my wife drives an auto, and I have a 6spd. What I'm interested in, is maximizing MPG. Currently my 6spd averages about 52MPG combined, which I'm happy about.
> I know there is aftermarket support for the gen 1 diesels, but it seems there isn't much support for gen 2's. I assume Chevy's decision to drop the Cruze, is the reason. Since the Equinox (as far as I know) is still in production and uses the same engine, hopefully there will be some support, in the form of deletes and tunes. I believe, that these cars have the potential to achieve 60+ combined MPG with some mods.
> So anyway if there are any of you, who have some insight on tuner support and or deletes, I'm all ears.
> BTW, I will probably make my own stainless steel pie-cut down-pipe, and will sell them, if there is enough interest.


There are tuner kits out for the Opel 1.6 but they're all in German.


----------



## jimsiggy (Aug 4, 2019)

Cruzehatchtd18 said:


> There are tuner kits out for the Opel 1.6 but they're all in German.


So, then the question is, are the German kits/tunes compatible with US spec cars?


----------

